# Грыжи и протрузии



## KDA19.74 (15 Мар 2016)

Доброго дня или вечера всем участникам форума.Наткнулся на форум и решил рассказать о своих проблемах.
Началось всё в юности,бездумное увлечение гирями ,штангами и гантелями.Первый раз тюкнуло в армии в 21 год.Далее с возрастом боли начали усиливаться.Бывало во время приступа домой поднимался на четвереньках(серьёзно).

Лечение-болеутоляющие,витамины,массаж,электрофорез.Впрочем всё как у всех.Сейчас жжение и онемение поверхности бедра правого и левого.
Живу в "темпе вальса",стараюсь не студить спину,в наклоне не поднимаю тяжести ,только в присяд.Приступы снимаю Мильгаммой.Но боли остаются.

Наш местный невролог не в состоянии кардинально помочь.Прошу спецов на форуме посмотреть мои МРТ и поделиться мыслями что дальше делать.

Живу в Нижегородской обл.Описание снимков и программа со снимками с аппарата в приложении.Спасибо.


----------



## La murr (15 Мар 2016)

*KDA19.74*, здравствуйте!
С архивами придётся поработать самому - разархивируйте снимки и разместите их в своей теме.
Помощь в размещении снимков Вы найдёте здесь - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Если объём загружаемых снимков велик, воспользуйтесь возможностью создания альбома - 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20427/


Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

